# Angeln in SW-England



## Downbeat (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre in ein paar Wochen nach Cornwall etwas südlich von Falmouth. Da ich natürlich auch ein bisschen Entspannung haben möchte nehme ich für´s Süsswasser und eine Matche mit und überlege auch Gerät für die Brandung einzupacken.

Bin ich richtig informiert, dass ich auch in England ohne Schein in die Brandung kann?

Kann jemand etwas über Besonderheiten der Angelei dort, Süss oder Salz ist egal, berichten?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

im meer brauchst keinen Angelschein. nur in der Muendung von fluessen, falls Du auf Aal oder salmoniden(forellen und lachsen gehst).sowie im suesswasser. gibt zwei verschiedene Angelscheine.
Allgemein incl. Aale und allgemein incl. Salmoniden(3x so teuer) ausserdem brauchst dann noch Erlaubnisscheine   fuer die meisten Suesswasserfluesse und Seen. Vor Ort oder im NEt erkunden
Kannst diesen online oder auch am naechsten Post schalter erwerben.
keine Ahnung wie es mit suesswasserangeln dort aussieht. wolfsbarsche gibt es reichlich dort.
meerforellengeschirr ist angesagt.
Um diese Jahreszeit sind hauptsaechlich Congeraale,Dorsche unterwegt.
Makrelen und Wolfsbarsche wirst nicht mehr sehen, vieeleicht paar.


Koeder Makrelen, Wattwuermer und Seeringelwurmer und Tintenfisch


----------



## Downbeat (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

Dann werd ich wohl mal £10 in die "grüne" Rod Licence stecken, Lachse fallen bei mir sowieso flach.



> meerforellengeschirr ist angesagt.


Ernsthaft? Es lohnt sich Spinnklamotten einzupacken um Wölfe zu suchen?
Das wäre ja noch besser als Süsswasserangeln. Die kann ich doch bestimmt von Felsen aus befischen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

genau so ist es,versuch ES  in helford.
da kannst du woelfe bis 20pfund fangen.3-5 PFUND IST DURCHSCHNITT. MANCHMAL SIND AUCH NUR KLEINE DA.

da ist auch ein bootverleih
keine Ahnung was die nehmen. glaube war so um GBP 50 am tag
plus benzin.
bucht ist sehr flach. die Woelfe kommen in den Fluss um die Laeuse losziwerden im Suesswasser. dIE FALLEN AB IM sUESSWASSER.
AM BESTEN IST ES VOR DER mUENDUNG.


----------



## Downbeat (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

Gute Idee!
Ich wollte sowieso mal zum Gillan Creek, war vor ein paar Jahren schonmal da, leider ohne Angelsachen.

Hast du Ködertipps für Wölfe, die grad laufen?


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

gladsax fiske shockfarben und silber oder gold
glassax snaps gehen auch gut. gold oder silber gehen immer und feuerrot.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> gladsax fiske shockfarben und silber oder gold
> glassax snaps gehen auch gut. gold oder silber gehen immer und feuerrot.



Gillan Creek is super. Allerdings sind die Woelfe meist nur bis 6 Pfund.
Gummifische in feuerrot sind auch immer gut.

Fisch gibt es dort jedenfalls genug.
ansonsten versuch es in Helford in der Nahe vom Ferry Boat Inn am besten vom Boot.


----------



## Downbeat (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

Das trifft sich ja, dass ich vor ein paar Wochen noch rote Gummis für 10St=1€ gekauft hab.

Was meinst du zu Falkfish Spökets, lohnt es sich 2-3 mit zunehmen?


----------



## Downbeat (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in SW-England*

Danke für die Tipps, war schön in England.

Auf Blinker und Wobbler ging nichts, hab wohl die falschen Stellen befischt.

Nach dem Tipp eines freundlichen Herren aus dem Pub gabs dann noch einen kleinen Dorsch auf roten Twister, vom Strand aus.|supergri
Immerhin mein erster Fisch aus dem Meer.


----------

